# Cando bands?



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been seeing a brand of bands called Cando, anyone heard of them or tried them? It looks like they have the same color designations as theraband.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Any link? I looked a little and seem to be priced higher than thera-band. The question is ... do they smell as delicious?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

On amazon they are half the price of theraband for the 6yd roll of gold.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> On amazon they are half the price of theraband for the 6yd roll of gold.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Avoid latex free products for slingshot application . That stuff does't have the snap or retraction of latex . It says in the description that it is latex free .


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

They have latex and latex free.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

slingshotcommunity.com posted chrony tests comparing TBG with Cando:

http://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/chrony-test-tbg-vs-cando-gold-latex-latex-free.3867/


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

PorcupineQuill said:


> slingshotcommunity.com posted chrony tests comparing TBG with Cando:
> 
> http://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/chrony-test-tbg-vs-cando-gold-latex-latex-free.3867/


Interesting.....So the faster ones are the latex free?? Faster than TBG?


----------

